# Who are these people who made Chrome?



## Incredible Hulk (Apr 26, 2010)

Chrome is a very good browser. Everything about it, right from being lightweight, to the faster page loads and the auto fill feature is great. But when it comes to opening a pdf file it still uses the same f**king adobe which works like a dinosaur in this age of speed. I don't understand why can't these software geeks do something right at least once in their lives. Why do they always have to keep something incomplete or have some kind of a glitch in their softwares? I am using vista and have searched and searched to no end to get this issue fixed but it seems this problem has been kept pending for a very long time by the nerds at google. If anyone has any solutions please let me know. I want to use foxit as my default pdf reader in chrome.

Thanks


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: Who are these a$$holes who made Chrome?*

Then why don't you have *only* Foxit in ur PC?
May be when u installed Adobe PDF reader, it made itself default application to handle all PDF files.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: Who are these a$$holes who made Chrome?*

You sir are a noob and have no idea what are you talking about. 
It's absolutely no fault of Chrome devs for Adobe plugin being such a bloat. You have made Adobe Plugin to handle PDFs and blame the Chrome for it, sheesh. Does this make the thread title apply to YOU? 
Anyway remove that damned plugin, eat humble pie, and research before blaming.


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 26, 2010)

I literally Lol'ed at this thread. Anyway I changed the topic to make it much more appropriate. Please try to refrain from cursing others for your own fault. kthxbai.


----------



## celldweller1591 (Apr 26, 2010)

I work fine with Chrome with that adobe plugin. However the SEO plugin sometimes hangs but it is also good. Chrome devs are doing a great job. I see no point in scolding them just bcoz of a third party plugin !


----------



## pushkar (Apr 26, 2010)

Incredible Hulk said:


> Everything about it, right from being lightweight, to the faster page loads and the auto fill feature is great.
> 
> ....
> 
> I don't understand why can't these software geeks do something right at least once in their lives. Why do they always have to keep something incomplete or have some kind of a glitch in their softwares?


It's funny how you praise Chrome so much in the opening sentences, then do a 180° and totally bash it in the next sentence. Good work.


----------



## Incredible Hulk (Apr 26, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> You sir are a noob and have no idea what are you talking about.
> It's absolutely no fault of Chrome devs for Adobe plugin being such a bloat. You have made Adobe Plugin to handle PDFs and blame the Chrome for it, sheesh. Does this make the thread title apply to YOU?
> Anyway remove that damned plugin, eat humble pie, and research before blaming.



It seems u dont know ne thing about chrome and are calling me a noob. I never talked about any plugin and also my default pdf viewer is foxit not adobe. My pet peeve against chrome is that they have adobe as the default pdf viewer which is such a nag compared to foxit. Foxit is the world's most preferred pdf viewer and is a 1000 times better than adobe. But still chrome has to incorporate adobe which is the one irritating flaw in such a fantastic browser. Why cudn't they just use foxit? Well never mind if they didn't use it. Why cudn't they at least give us an option to change the default pdf viewer to one of our choice?



pushkar said:


> It's funny how you praise Chrome so much in the opening sentences, then do a 180° and totally bash it in the next sentence. Good work.



I praised chrome and that's correct. But don't u get irritated when everything seems to be going great but there is that one thing and for some unknown reason spoils the entire fun?


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 26, 2010)

> Why cudn't they at least give us an option to change the default pdf viewer to one of our choice?


Have you tried the regular solution of copying the Firefox plugin to the Chrome Directory? At least it was done like that on previous versions. As I'm on Ubuntu right now I would prefer not to test by going back to Windows. 

Here is the exact steps to perform to get the same running 

Out of curiosity what happens if you don't have Adobe Reader installed at all?


----------



## Incredible Hulk (Apr 28, 2010)

FilledVoid said:


> Have you tried the regular solution of copying the Firefox plugin to the Chrome Directory? At least it was done like that on previous versions. As I'm on Ubuntu right now I would prefer not to test by going back to Windows.
> 
> Here is the exact steps to perform to get the same running
> 
> Out of curiosity what happens if you don't have Adobe Reader installed at all?



I have already gone thru this. But I m using vista and can't locate this directory: \Documents and Settings\<UserName>\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\Application\Plugins\ which seems to be a path under XP. So can u direct me to the directory under vista where I can copy this plugin? One more thing why do I have to use a firefox plugin for chrome? U were earlier laughing at my post, now can u explain why does chrome need to use a firefox plugin? I hope u can understand the frustration of real chrome users like me and wud appreciate it if u stopped making stupid comments like those of others who were calling me a noob when actually they know nothing about chrome.


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 28, 2010)

> I have already gone thru this. But I m using vista and can't locate this directory: \Documents and Settings\<UserName>\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\Application\Plugins\ which seems to be a path under XP. So can u direct me to the directory under vista where I can copy this plugin? One more thing why do I have to use a firefox plugin for chrome? U were earlier laughing at my post, now can u explain why does chrome need to use a firefox plugin? I hope u can understand the frustration of real chrome users like me and wud appreciate it if u stopped making stupid comments like those of others who were calling me a noob when actually they know nothing about chrome.



You know what ? I've come this close to people whining about products which tend to have one or two minor errors and suddenly all those who developed it and his grandmothers dog suddenly should jump off a bridge for it. Lets see how you started off this thread. 


> Chrome is a very good browser





> Everything about it, right from being lightweight, to the faster page loads and the auto fill feature is great.


And then suddenly


> But when it comes to opening a pdf file it still uses the same f**king adobe which works like a dinosaur in this age of speed.





> *I don't understand why can't these software geeks do something right at least once in their lives.*


Not to mention I had to edit the topic title to make it look appropriate without the curses. Do you seriously think my job is to come behind you and clean out every moronic word you spew forth on the forum.  

Now here comes my questions. Did you take the time to submit your feedback at the Google Chrome Forums, _oh, all mighty Chrome User_ ? My Lord the humble company has started started developing a plugin which should work under Chrome as well soon. Venerable Chrome user , would you have happened to have known that one of the Google Employees has started a thread 
just to find out what your experience is with opening pdf files are? 

All of this would have probably taken 1 - 2 seconds of your time Googling but no, you just had to open a thread going ballistic on the above mentioned. Now that my rant is partially over I'll answer your post line by line and take the time to spoon feed you further. 



> have already gone thru this. But I m using vista and can't locate this directory: \Documents and Settings\<UserName>\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\Application\Plugins\ which seems to be a path under XP. So can u direct me to the directory under vista where I can copy this plugin?


1. You have already searched for the same folder?
2. You have tried recreating the plugin folder? 
3. Have you made sure you can see Hidden Folders just in case they aren't shown ? 
4. Do you happen to have a C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\Plugins folder?



> One more thing why do I have to use a firefox plugin for chrome?


Because their plug-in is either bugged, not finished or isn't compatible for Chrome and because using the Firefox plugin is an acceptable workaround for _most_ people.



> U were earlier laughing at my post, now can u explain why does chrome need to use a firefox plugin?


I still Lol on a scale you can't imagine and I'm sure you can understand what's written above. 


> I hope u can understand the frustration of real chrome users like me and wud appreciate it if u stopped making stupid comments like those of others who were calling me a noob when actually they know nothing about chrome.



*img191.imageshack.us/img191/8105/31939483.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us​
You came here started a thread in a way you deserved what you got. I use Chrome on Linux and Windows so I really don't understand what you are referring to by a *"Real Chrome User"*. As for the comments, well you reap what you sow so keep it up Einstein. 

This is why you should learn to ask your questions without resorting to using profanity. You think its going to make you look macho and stuff but it really just makes you look really stupid.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 28, 2010)

Chrome sucks  ..


----------



## pushkar (Apr 28, 2010)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Chrome sucks  ..


Thank you for coming.



Incredible Hulk said:


> But I m using vista and can't locate this directory: \Documents and Settings\<UserName>\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\Application\Plugins\ which seems to be a path under XP. So can u direct me to the directory under vista where I can copy this plugin?


The Vista equivalent should be something like 
	
	



```
C:\Users\<username>\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions
```


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 28, 2010)

pushkar said:


> The Vista equivalent should be something like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes this sounds like the correct folder indeed in Vista  . Doing a search I was able to confirm this now also.
Paths for XP and Vista Respectively


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 28, 2010)

Incredible Hulk said:


> It seems u dont know ne thing about chrome and are calling me a noob. I never talked about any plugin and also my default pdf viewer is foxit not adobe. My pet peeve against chrome is that they have adobe as the default pdf viewer which is such a nag compared to foxit. Foxit is the world's most preferred pdf viewer and is a 1000 times better than adobe. But still chrome has to incorporate adobe which is the one irritating flaw in such a fantastic browser. Why cudn't they just use foxit? Well never mind if they didn't use it. Why cudn't they at least give us an option to change the default pdf viewer to one of our choice?


You still make me laugh. 
I normally dont use Windows, and in Linux Chrome/Chromium opens the PDF in PDF readers such as Evince/Okular in Gnome/KDE respectively. Rebooted, just to test it in Windows.
As I suspected, Chrome only downloads the PDF file and thereby you can open it after download. If I had any PDF reader installed in Windows, I could have opened it just like any other file. (Obviously neither Adobe or its plugin were installed, nor was Foxit actually)
The fact is that you have INSTALLED Adobe Reader, that its plugin has been installed, and that plugin has been configured to handle PDF which reinforces that this was no fault of Chrome or its devs which you were so trying to potray with a rather moronic description.
And thus proved that you have absolutely NO IDEA how things works and you are officially teh new *NOTW*. 

---------- Post added at 12:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:36 PM ----------

Oh yes in Vista/Server 2008/7, it's C:\Users rather than Document and Settings and all.


----------



## Incredible Hulk (May 1, 2010)

FilledVoid said:


> You know what ? I've come this close to people whining about products which tend to have one or two minor errors and suddenly all those who developed it and his grandmothers dog suddenly should jump off a bridge for it. Lets see how you started off this thread.
> 
> 
> And then suddenly
> ...



I went thru ur entire post and am sorry to say that it is full of crap. It seems u have just copy pasted this info by searching on google and which I have already done. I created this thread only after going thru tons and tons of google searches to fix this issue. But it seems many others are facing this issue too and there is no solution or the solution is not easily available. I think u need to experience this problem yourself and then comment on it. Let me first make my issue a little more clear with all the specs and configs involved.

So here goes:
I use vista home edition on my laptop. 
My default pdf vewer is foxit 3.2.1.0401
I have chrome 4.1.249.1045 installed.

Now whenever I try to download any pdf file online it starts a blank page of acrobat reader 3.0 and just stays there. There is no sign of the pdf opening. I went thru the above steps which u mentioned. I will tell u exactly what I did:

1. I went to foxit and clicked on check for upgrades. I then selected for the firefox plugin.

2. Went to directory for the firefox plugins and copied npFoxitReaderPlugin.dll. 
I then tried locating the directory Application\Plugins\ under 
\Documents and Settings\<UserName>\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\ but unfortunately there is no such folder there. So I created an Applications folder and also a Plugins folder in it. I then pasted npFoxitReaderPlugin.dll in it.

3. Next I tried searching for the FoxitReaderOCX.ocx but I cudn't find that either. I searched my whole hdd including sys and hidden files but no file.
So now what?

U mentioned that there is a plugin going to be released for foxit. Can u please provide me the link for it?


----------



## FilledVoid (May 2, 2010)

> I went thru ur entire post and am sorry to say that it is full of crap. It seems u have just copy pasted this info by searching on google and which I have already done. I created this thread only after going thru tons and tons of google searches to fix this issue. But it seems many others are facing this issue too and there is no solution or the solution is not easily available. I think u need to experience this problem yourself and then comment on it. Let me first make my issue a little more clear with all the specs and configs involved.


What is it that I have exactly copied again ? What I can't understand is why persist on being rude. Read this quote again.


> This is why you should learn to ask your questions without resorting to using profanity. You think its going to make you look macho and stuff but it really just makes you look really stupid.


You could have just asked the question like you did below.


> U mentioned that there is a plugin going to be released for foxit. Can u please provide me the link for it?


But no you just had to continue your rant. I'm going to go ahead and warn you. You utter one more abusive word and I will hand out my first infraction. 
Now that we got that clear lets talk technicals.


> So here goes:
> I use vista home edition on my laptop.
> My default pdf vewer is foxit 3.2.1.0401
> I have chrome 4.1.249.1045 installed.


I don't use Vista, I use Windows XP. 


> I think u need to experience this problem yourself and then comment on it.


*img51.imageshack.us/img51/5603/pdffilechrome.th.jpg​This is a picture of me opening a pdf file in Chrome Using the Foxit plugin made for Firefox obviously. 


> Now whenever I try to download any pdf file online it starts a blank page of acrobat reader 3.0 and just stays there. There is no sign of the pdf opening. I went thru the above steps which u mentioned. I will tell u exactly what I did:


Have tried what I have been asking for the past few posts? Did you actually try removing Adobe reader and see if it does work otherwise? Do this before you perform the rest.


> 1. I went to foxit and clicked on check for upgrades. I then selected for the firefox plugin.


Firefox Plugin for Foxit Reader download this and install it in Foxit Reader.  . 


> 2. Went to directory for the firefox plugins and copied npFoxitReaderPlugin.dll.
> I then tried locating the directory Application\Plugins\ under
> \Documents and Settings\<UserName>\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\ but unfortunately there is no such folder there. So I created an Applications folder and also a Plugins folder in it. I then pasted npFoxitReaderPlugin.dll in it.


After you install the above check if you can find both files now. If you can find both files then copy them to the mentioned folder in Vista. 
If you cant Ill attach the ocx file here.


----------



## Incredible Hulk (May 2, 2010)

FilledVoid said:


> [ur'=*cdn01.foxitsoftware.com/pub/foxit/reader/desktop/win/addon/firefox_plugins_2009.11.17.fzip]Firefox Plugin for Foxit Reader download this and install it in Foxit Reader. [/url] .




How do I open this file? Whenever I open it, it asks for a default program. What is it?


----------



## FilledVoid (May 2, 2010)

> How do I open this file? Whenever I open it, it asks for a default program. What is it?


Its a Fzip file which is used for Foxit Updates. Open Fox it Reader and do the following. 

Go to Help > Install Updates and Browse to the file and install it.


----------



## Incredible Hulk (May 2, 2010)

FilledVoid said:


> Its a Fzip file which is used for Foxit Updates. Open Fox it Reader and do the following.
> 
> Go to Help > Install Updates and Browse to the file and install it.




Thnx, the issue has been partly resolved. I registered the ocx file successfully. Now I dont get a blank acrobat page when I try to open a pdf but the pdfs still open in acrobat instead of foxit, even though foxit is my default. So how do I fix this? U had mentioned earlier that chrome is going to release a plugin for foxit. Can u provide the link where it says so?


----------



## FilledVoid (May 2, 2010)

The support folk at Chrome has sort of said that they would of release a plugin which would allow to correctly open pdf files. This information can be seen on their Chrome support forums.  I was of the assumption they would have released it by now but I'm not sure if they did. 

Here is a thread by a staffer on Google who was querying everyones problems in opening pdf files on Chrome. 

The thread also contains other solutions like going to the preferences windows and making sure that the option for displaying a PDF in the browser option is also selected. However I'm still curious as to what happens when you uninstall all instances of adobe reader. After all its just  small download anyway. Just uninstall an instance of adobe reader on your computer. There are threads which also explain issues involving the usage of Adobe Pro .


----------



## ramprasad (May 6, 2010)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Chrome sucks  ..



Well said... I prefer IE8 or FF3.5


----------



## Incredible Hulk (May 7, 2010)

ramprasad said:


> Well said... I prefer IE8 or FF3.5



Why do u feel that way? The only thing I hate about chrome is the lack of support for pdf viewers other than adobe. Otherwise it is a billion times better than firefox or IE. Some plus points for chrome: it loads faster, web pages open up faster, it is lightweight and the best feature is the auto fill feature which is much better than the one provided by firefox. 

Also I'd like to add, some users had complaints that certain web pages only open in IE and not in chrome. Well I don't know if u r aware of this (maybe I may sound dumb) but there is a plugin in chrome which allows u to open IE within chrome and u can view those pages.


----------



## ramprasad (May 7, 2010)

Atleast for me, it has crashed more times than IE8 while I browse streaming sites
which means that the most plugins and Chrome doesnt go well together... 

This has happened again when I had formatted the machine and re-installed Chrome.

Another setback is that, Chrome is not able to handle Secure transactions (Bank/CC) correctly... I had a very bad time due to that...


----------



## gagan007 (May 7, 2010)

+1 ramprasad...

but for general forum browsing and all...chrome fares really well...though it is not my default browser...but I never faced issues faced by Incredible Hulk...


----------



## pushkar (May 7, 2010)

I wouldn't call Chrome lightweight. It takes up much more memory than Firefox. I have 4 addons in Chrome, and 6 addons in Firefox. I just opened 5 (same) websites in both Chrome and Firefox. Chrome is taking 154 MB memory, while Firefox is taking 85 MB memory.

IMO, Chrome needs to do some major improvements for me to consider it as a main / second main browser. (My current main browser is Opera and secondary is Firefox). I don't see that happening till at least 2 or 3 major releases, i.e. Chrome 6 or 7.


----------



## Aspire (May 9, 2010)

To disable Adobe plugin in Chrome,
Click on the Wrench icon
Go to options->Under the Hood->Content Settings->Plugins->Disable individual plugins

---------- Post added at 09:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:44 AM ----------

and btw the thread rocks


----------



## Incredible Hulk (May 9, 2010)

Aspire said:


> To disable Adobe plugin in Chrome,
> Click on the Wrench icon
> Go to options->Under the Hood->Content Settings->Plugins->Disable individual plugins
> 
> ...



There is no option for "disable individual plugins". I think u r using an older version of chrome. But don't worry I am planning to format my laptop and see if it works then.


----------



## 6x6 (May 9, 2010)

type 
	
	



```
about:plugins
```
 in your address bar and press enter, it will open the same page as said by Aspire


----------



## Incredible Hulk (May 9, 2010)

6x6 said:


> type
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I m on this page which says Google Gears 0.5.33.0 and it doesn't allow u to make any changes.


----------



## Aspire (May 9, 2010)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!
I'm a version ahead of you!!! I'm using the dev version!!!!

---------- Post added at 08:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:33 PM ----------




> There is no option for "disable individual plugins". I think u r using an older version of chrome. But don't worry I am planning to format my laptop and see if it works then.



WoW!!!
Formatting to solve a bug in a software?


> you are officially teh new NOTW


----------



## Incredible Hulk (May 9, 2010)

Aspire said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!
> I'm a version ahead of you!!! I'm using the dev version!!!!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:33 PM ----------
> ...



hey clown, did I say I was formatting to fix a bug? Don't assume things with that peanut sized brain of urs. I formatted my laptop coz I was trying to downgrade from vista to xp but I reverted back to vista coz I cudn't find audio drivers for xp.


----------



## Aspire (May 11, 2010)

Okkkk, you win
I'm not gonna spend my time quarelling with an arrogant noob like you............................


----------



## kalpik (May 11, 2010)

Incredible Hulk said:


> hey clown, did I say I was formatting to fix a bug? Don't assume things with that peanut sized brain of urs. I formatted my laptop coz I was trying to downgrade from vista to xp but I reverted back to vista coz I cudn't find audio drivers for xp.


User banned for a month. Come back when you're sober. We won't miss you.


----------



## Cool Buddy (May 12, 2010)

Till the end I could not understand why wouldn't he uninstall Adobe reader and why doesn't he understand that it isn't chrome that has included Adobe reader in the browser? He doesn't even know that it is a plugin which installed while installing adobe reader & doesn't come bundled with chrome. I wonder why he didn't face the problem with any other browser, after all, chrome isn't decades old. Anyway, nice thread, never seen a more arrogant person who knows nothing. I thought the whole world knew that _Documents & settings_ had been renamed _users_ in Vista & 7.


----------



## IHulk (May 12, 2010)

kalpik said:


> User banned for a month. Come back when you're sober. We won't miss you.





Cool Buddy said:


> Till the end I could not understand why wouldn't he uninstall Adobe reader and why doesn't he understand that it isn't chrome that has included Adobe reader in the browser? He doesn't even know that it is a plugin which installed while installing adobe reader & doesn't come bundled with chrome. I wonder why he didn't face the problem with any other browser, after all, chrome isn't decades old. Anyway, nice thread, never seen a more arrogant person who knows nothing. I thought the whole world knew that _Documents & settings_ had been renamed _users_ in Vista & 7.



well I had to create a new id and come back. I understand I said some things which I shouldn't have but I felt so frustrated with the responses I got. And secondly everyone here is just jumping to conclusions and are hell bent on calling me a noob when they themselves don't understand the issue. I tried my best at explaining the issue but it seems it's human nature to always assume the worst and point fingers at others. I never said that adobe comes bundled with chrome. If u do some research on the internet u will find that chrome has adobe as the default pdf viewer and that it is very complicated to get things changed. There was some licensing issues with foxit and hence they were forced to provide support for adobe only. But what I don't understand is why they didn't provide some alternate solutions to allow users to change their default pdf viewer in chrome. I tried searching the internet for this issue and I cud only find help with regards to xp. As I was using vista I cudn't get the exact path settings and hence cudn't fix the issue. That's why I posted here but everyone here is only interested in calling me a noob rather than helping me fix the issue. Very few actually provided any good solutions but only were blabbering nonsense. But there is no reason to worry now as I have switched over to xp from vista for some entirely different issue and can easily use the firefox plugin for foxit on chrome. This plugin for some reason works well on xp unlike in vista. I hope all doubts are cleared and ppl can stop calling me a noob.


----------



## Cool Buddy (May 12, 2010)

OK, so now you know that it isn't macho or anything to be arrogant. People called you a noob not because you didn't know about computers but because you didn't know how to communicate on forums. But now that you have returned, just satisfy one curiosity of mine, did you ever try uninstalling adobe reader just to see if it works.


----------



## kalpik (May 12, 2010)

IHulk said:


> well I had to create a new id and come back. I understand I said some things which I shouldn't have but I felt so frustrated with the responses I got. And secondly everyone here is just jumping to conclusions and are hell bent on calling me a noob when they themselves don't understand the issue. I tried my best at explaining the issue but it seems it's human nature to always assume the worst and point fingers at others. I never said that adobe comes bundled with chrome. If u do some research on the internet u will find that chrome has adobe as the default pdf viewer and that it is very complicated to get things changed. There was some licensing issues with foxit and hence they were forced to provide support for adobe only. But what I don't understand is why they didn't provide some alternate solutions to allow users to change their default pdf viewer in chrome. I tried searching the internet for this issue and I cud only find help with regards to xp. As I was using vista I cudn't get the exact path settings and hence cudn't fix the issue. That's why I posted here but everyone here is only interested in calling me a noob rather than helping me fix the issue. Very few actually provided any good solutions but only were blabbering nonsense. But there is no reason to worry now as I have switched over to xp from vista for some entirely different issue and can easily use the firefox plugin for foxit on chrome. This plugin for some reason works well on xp unlike in vista. I hope all doubts are cleared and ppl can stop calling me a noob.


I'm not gonna explain why everyone wrote what they wrote, or why you were banned. I would suggest you refrain from using this duplicate ID to post on the forum. If you continue to do so, it will lead to permanent banning of both IDs as well as any other ID you may create.

Anyway, your problem is solved, hence, I am closing this thread.


----------



## FilledVoid (May 13, 2010)

Although kalpik closed the thread, Im just posting my explanation in case anyone felt that I should do the same. You weren't banned because of the question, you were banned because of the way you presented it. There was no reason to start the thread title out in curses and neither curse in the thread as well. 

Since other chrome users here might have the same issue here are your viable work arounds. 

1. Uninstall Adobe Reader.  
2. Install the plugins as mentioned above. 
3. Make sure you have the Display in browser option checked or unchecked in the relevant program.
4. Although the op states that Vista doesn't seem to work for him it seems to work for a large variety of users who followed any of the above. 
5. Last but not least check out Google Chromes site for relevant information. There are like 100 threads with the same issue running.


----------

